# Chute hand guard wire ...



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just curious to how many people leave that wire hand guard in the chute on the older units, or do most of you take it off? 

Not any of my other machines have this feature, and I would think it might impede snow out of the chute.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

My first new machine came with the wire guard. Did not have any trouble with it, but removed it anyway.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The 10000 series I just restored came with the guard in the chute, I chose not to reinstall it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I just took the chute off and prepped and painted it gloss black, after putting the chute back on, I decided I am going to leave the wire hand guard off as well ... I survived my whole life without sticking my hand down a running blowers chute, and not one of my other blowers has it, so that resolves that issue ....


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Left ours in for the entire life of the 10k . . . . could never find a reason not to . . .


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I would keep it if only to protect me from myself.My wife's uncle lost a fingertip that the guard might have prevented. Sid


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

My 20 year old 824XL has it, never caused an issue.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, some convinced me, since I have it all cleaned and painted, I'll put it back on, but if I see that it restricts snow throwing in any manner, off it comes ....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Took All Of Mine Off. They Will Bind Up With Snow.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

For what its worth, I left mine on my Toro 421. For now that is. That wire guard makes an annoying rattle!










Hec


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I took mine off on the Simplicity. It was problematic. Being a Nervous Nellie I have a natural immunity to losing digits thru the cloud of fatigue or haste.


----------

